# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  KODA AV-1300 καμένη η μια έξοδο

## Makissat

100_3678.jpg100_3679.jpg100_3680.jpg100_3681.jpg

----------


## Makissat

ξέρει κανένας που μπορούμε να βρούμε τέτοιο τραντζίστορ για να τον φτιάξω?

----------


## ezizu

Καλώς ήρθες στο forum.Κοίτα στο παρακάτω νήμα ,είναι για τον ίδιο ενισχυτή και με το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το δικό σου:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61036

Ο κωδικός του ολοκληρωμένου (και όχι τρανζίστορ)που ψάχνεις είναι LM4731TA.

----------


## Makissat

καλησπέρα βρήκα για τον ενισχυτή το ολοκληρωμένο TDA7293V και το TDA7375V και μαζί με αυτά λέω να αλλάξω και τους 2 ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές από 3300uf 35v που είναι οι δικοί του σε 3300uf αλλα σε 25v θα κάνω δουλειά η όχι?

----------


## maouna

Tι δουλειά έχει το LM4731TA με το TDA7293V και το TDA7375V ?άλλα pins το καθένα,άλλο πράμα το πρώτο,αλλο το δευτερο....Αμα θες να κάνεις ένα ωραίο πυροτέχνημα βάλτα....

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

αν θες βαλε ποιο μεγαλους ποιο πολλα μφαραντ θα σε ενυσχηση το μπασο καντο και θα με θυμηθης  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Makissat

ναι e?θα το κάνω να δω ρε φιλαράκι thanx!αλλα να σου πω εμενα το ερώτημα μου περισσότερο είναι όπως σ είπα με αυτά που έχω βρε και ειδικά με αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο θα δουλέψει ο ενισχυτής?τα καρφάκια του ολοκληρωμένου πάντως είναι τα ίδια με το δικό του ταιριάζει απότι είδα

----------


## Makissat

maouna δεν κάνει λες ε?πάντως έτσι όπως τα είδα ταιριάζουν είναι τα ίδια και τα pins τα καρφάκια από κάτω ίδια είναι και εκείνα...

----------


## maouna

Μάκη,μπορει να έχει απο 15 pins το καθένα,ωστόσο επιτελουν αλλες λειτουργίες σε κάθε ολοκληρωμένο.δες τα datasheet και θα καταλαβεις. αν τα έχεις αγοράσει με σκοπο να αντικαταστήσεις το καμένο,έκανες λάθος.μόνο να φτιαξεις κατι καινουργιο μπορείς.

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

ο KODA AV-1300 περνει το TDA7265 βρησκετε ευκολα http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=....c0.m270.l1313 και απο ελλαδα http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...oducts_id=9975

----------


## Makissat

μπορείς να μου πεις σε παρακαλώ που θα το βρω?έχεις υπόψιν σου κάποιο site να το παραγγείλω γιατι είμαι επαρχία αυτό το καιρό!

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=....c0.m270.l1313 και απο ελλαδα http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...oducts_id=9975

----------


## Makissat

εμείς θέλουμε όμως το LM4731ΤΑ για τον συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή η κάνει και αυτό που m έστειλες το TDA7265?

----------


## maouna

αν εξαιρέσουμε οτι το TDA7265 έχει 4 pin λιγότερα και τα υπολοιπα ειναι σε διαφορετικη θέση απότι τα αντιστοιχης λειτουργίας του LM4731TA τότε ναι ,κανει καρφωτό!!!

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

εχω ενα ιδιο με καμενει εξοδο που δεν εχει ξανα αλλαχτεί και πηγα στην αποθηκη και το ειδα tda7265  αυτο που φοραει ο δικο σου στην φωτο δεν ειναι δικο του

----------


## Makissat

ωραία ρε παιδιά σας ευχάριστο για την βοήθεια σας ένα τελευταίο να σας ρωτήσω είναι απαραίτητο να αλλάξω και τους ηλεκτρολυτικοι  πυκνωτές έτσι?κάπου είχα δει πως αν δεν αλλαχτούν ίσος και να ξανακαεί το ολοκληρωμένο εύκολα..αν πρέπει να αλλαχτούν και οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές πρέπει να αλλαχτούν όλοι από την πλακέτα η μονο οι 2 μεγάλοι?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

οι 2 μεγαλοι φιλε βαλε 2χ4700μf τα βολτ δεν θυμαμαι ας ειναι ποιο πολλα δεν πειραζει καλη επιτυχια και ενημέρωσε μας για την αλλαγη του μπασου  :Smile:  κατι ακομα βαλε 4 αν θες αλλα δεν θυμαμαι καπου παραμορφονε απο το πολυ μπασο :P




> ωραία ρε παιδιά σας ευχάριστο για την βοήθεια σας ένα τελευταίο να σας ρωτήσω είναι απαραίτητο να αλλάξω και τους ηλεκτρολυτικοι  πυκνωτές έτσι?κάπου είχα δει πως αν δεν αλλαχτούν ίσος και να ξανακαεί το ολοκληρωμένο εύκολα..αν πρέπει να αλλαχτούν και οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές πρέπει να αλλαχτούν όλοι από την πλακέτα η μονο οι 2 μεγάλοι?

----------


## maouna

LM4731TA και TDA7265 όσον αφορα τα pins ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ.

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

σωστα αλλαξαν board αυτο ειναι το δικο μ αρα θες το lm4731ta το td δεν κανει εχει ποιο λιγα πλοκαμια  :Smile:  IMG_4896.jpgIMG_4897.jpg

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

στο βρηκα και ελλαδα  :Smile:  http://www.stathisnet.gr/ProductDeta...95%CE%9D%CE%91

----------


## ezizu

> σωστα αλλαξαν board αυτο ειναι το δικο μ αρα θες το lm4731ta το td δεν κανει εχει ποιο λιγα πλοκαμια


Αυτό προσπαθεί να σου πεί και ο φίλος maouna (Πάνος).Το ένα είναι καλαμάρι και το άλλο χταπόδι χαχαχαχαχα :Lol:

----------


## Makissat

παίδες ευχάριστο με φτιάξατε :Smile:  όσο για το ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή μεγαλύτερο σε μφαραντ για περισσότερο μπάσο το έκανα ήδη σε ένα ζευγάρι ηχειάκια για pc και σύνδεσα από εκεί τα ακουστικά και όντως είδα κάποια διαφορα!

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

την διαφορα την βλεπει σε μεγαλα ηχεια εκει που τρωη ζωρη ο ενισχυτης δηλαδη και στα ακουστηκα :P πλακα κανο και σε μετρια ηχεια 



> παίδες ευχάριστο με φτιάξατε όσο για το ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή μεγαλύτερο σε μφαραντ για περισσότερο μπάσο το έκανα ήδη σε ένα ζευγάρι ηχειάκια για pc και σύνδεσα από εκεί τα ακουστικά και όντως είδα κάποια διαφορα!

----------


## Makissat

τελικά τον έφτιαξα τον ενισχυτή του άλλαξα το ολοκληρωμένο και δουλεύει κανονικά τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς τους αφίσα όμως όπως ήταν αυτούς που είχε...αύριο θα ψάξω να βρω να βάλω καινούριους..ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988 εσύ στην φωτογραφία σου με τον ενισχυτή εκεί τι κόλπο είχες κάνει και τους είχες ενώσει από τα καλώδια?γιατί το είχες κάνει έτσι?

----------


## maouna

τους έβαλε γιατι προφανώς δεν χωρουσαν στην πλακέτα.αν υπάρχει χώρος βάλε απο 2 χ 4700uF/35V παράλληλα, στο κάθε rail. +-22  είπες εχει τροφοδοσια ε?

----------


## Makissat

ναι..θα του βάλω αν δεν χωράνε να κάνω το ίδιο k εγώ ε?διλαδη εκεί που πατάνε στη πλακέτα οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί θα κολλήσω 2+2 καλώδια και από εκεί θα ενόσω τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς έτσι και δεν χωράνε ε?

----------


## maouna

κοιτα στην εικόνα και πρόσεξε τις πολικότιτες των πυκνωτωνHigh-End-Audio-Amps-Power-Supply-with-Dual-Polarity-588x229.gif

----------


## Makissat

το είδα ναι!έτσι που λέω εγώ δηλαδή δεν γίνετε σε περίπτωση που δεν χωρέσουν?να τραβήξω καλώδια και να τους ενόσω από εκεί

----------


## maouna

Ναι γινεται.οι πυκνωτες θα είναι εξω απο τη πλακετα και με καλωδια θα ενώνοντε στην πλακετα.

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

ακριβος δεν χορουσαν και τραβηξα καλωδια ειχα ποιο μεγαλους απο αυτους στην φωτο τσπ εσυ βαλε 4700 και βλεπεις αν εχεις μεγαλα ηχεια δοκημασε κανενα ακομα παραλληλα ακους τα σκασηματα και αν σαρεσει τους κρατας  :Smile:

----------


## Makissat

παιδιά καλησπέρα μιας που έφτιαξα τον ενισχυτή και λειτουργεί ρολοι λέω να αλλάξω και τα ηχεία θα ήθελα να μου πείτε ποια ηχεία είναι κατάλληλα για αυτόν τον ενισχυτή θα προτιμούσα να τα φτιαξω εγώ έχω ξαναφτιάξει ηχεία ξέρω k να κόψω τα ξυλα ktlp απλά θέλω να m πείτε σε τι watt τι woofer θα χρειαστεί κτλπ τα πάντα όλα αναλυτικά!

----------


## Makissat

τιποτα?κανενας????

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Makissat δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα.Τα watt δείχνουν μόνο σε πόση ισχύ αντέχουν τα μεγάφωνα -ηχεία ,δηλαδή μέχρι ποιά ισχύ μπορούν να παίζουν χωρίς να καούν.Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=thiele+small

----------


## Makissat

οκ φιλος thanks!

----------


## Makissat

τελικά το ένα κανάλι δεν παίζει πάλι για λίγο έπαιξε μονο ξανά άλλαξα το ολοκληρωμένο πάλι τοποθέτησα καινούριο αλλα και πάλι το ένα κανάλι παίζει πολύ σιγά και ας έχεις το volume στο τέρμα ισα ισα που ακούγεται...τι μπορεί να φταίει?ηλεκτρολυτικούς πάντως δεν άλλαξα καθόλου ακόμα τους παλιούς έχω...μάλλον δεν είναι θεμα ολοκληρωμένου που δεν παίζει το ένα κανάλι κάτι άλλο είναι

----------


## p270

πιθανων υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα ποιο πριν απο το ολοκληρωμενο και στο τρωει και το καινουργιο για αυτο ενω το εβαλες επαιξε λιγο και μετα παλι εχεις τα ιδια κοιτα και για πυκνωτες αλλα και για αντιστασεις γυρω απο το tda μπορει να εχουν ανοιξη και περναει μεγαλυτερη ταση και το καει μετρα και τασης τροφοδτικου να δεις αν ειναι σωστες αν εχεις βεβαια το σχεδιο ακομα καλυτερα απο εκει και περα σιγουρα το tda μας εχει αποχερετηση απς σιγουρα για αλλο

----------


## Makissat

καμια κατασκευή δικια μας εύκολη k απλή γίνετε με αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο??γιατί βλέπω να καίγεται k το επόμενο αν το αλλάξω  :Smile:  μια κατασκευή ισα ισα να έχει 1-2 εισόδους πχ από το pc και μια άλλη συσκευή και να ακούς από 2 ηχεία στερεοφωνικά  :Smile: σαν αυτή τι κατασκευή περίπου http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59543

----------


## Makissat

καλησπέρα μετά από τόσο καιρό είπα να ξανασχοληθώ με αυτόν τον ενισχυτή κοίταξα για τις αντιστάσεις τις άλλαξα όλες σε καινούριες και πάλι εξακολουθεί το πρόβλημα...να φτάει το τροφοδοτικό?πως να το μετρήσω?και ποσα V πρέπει να βγάζει?

----------


## maouna

αρχικα οταν τον πηρες ποιο ολοκληρωμενο ειχε πάνω?

----------


## Makissat

αυτό που έχω και τώρα το άλλαξα του έβαλα το ίδιο σε καινούριο dld to LM4731ΤΑ

----------


## maouna

πως λεγεται?

----------


## maouna

επισης τι αλλα ολοκληρωμενα εχει πάνω η πλακέτα? μηπως τον ειχες τσιτωμενο τον ενισχυτη και κάηκε?

----------


## Makissat

LM4731ΤΑ 						θέλω να μου πεις πως να τσεκάρω αν φτάει το τροφοδοτικό και πως να το μετρήσω?αν θες τραβάω και καμια φωτό να το δεις

----------


## maouna

αν μπορουσες να φτιαξεις αυτο το κυκλωμα με ενα απο τα αλλα LM4731ΤΑ που εχεις θα ξεραμε αν δουλευουν η οχι .13.png

----------


## maouna

βαλε και αλλες φωτογραφιες γιατι καπου βλεπω σαν να εχει καει ενα σημειο στην πλακετα και θα σου πω τι να μετρησεις.....

----------


## Makissat

100_3860.jpg100_3862.jpg

----------


## maouna

μηπως αρχικα ειχε το LM1876?  επισης μετρα την ταση στα ακρα του πυκνωτη που εχεις βαλει με καλωδια και την ταση στα ακρα του αλλου μεγαλου πυκνωτη. επισης υπαρχουν 2 ζενερ 15V δίπλα (15V VD106,15V VD107) .για μετρα εκει να δεις υπαρχουν τα +-15volt ?και μύρισε σε εκεινο το σημειο αν μυριζει καμενο.....

----------


## Makissat

ναι όντως εκείνα τα zener τα έχω δει k εγώ αλλα δεν μυρίζει απoλυτος τίποτα θα τα μετρήσω σε λίγο k θα σου πω την κλίμακα στα ohm ε?

----------


## Makissat

λοιπόν η μια δίοδος ανεβαίνει στα 21.44 και αυτόματα κατεβαίνει στα 973 η άλλη σταθερά στα 4.35100_3863.jpg100_3864.jpg100_3865.jpg

----------


## maouna

θελω να δεις αν εχουν ταση πανω τους.δωσε τροφοδοσια στον ενισχυτη και μετρα πτωση τασησ σε καθε ζενερ

----------


## Makissat

Καλησπερα!Πανο μετρησα οπος μου ειπες και βγαζουν και τα 2 στο ρευμα κανονικα 17.62

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

εχεις πολλα βολτ νομιζο ο μετασχιματιστης 2χ12 δεν ειναι? η πυκνοτες ενταξει ειναι?

----------


## maouna

τι ταση μετρας απανω στον ηλεκτρολυτικο που εχεις βαλει με καλωδιακια,και στον αλλο αντιστοιχο του που ειναι στην πλακετα?

----------


## jimk

το left right το ειδες?μηπως καταλαθος το εχεις γυρισει?

----------


## Makissat

στο ρεύμα ο ενισχυτής αναμμένος μέτρησα από τους πυκνωτές και μ βγάλανε 22.65

----------


## maouna

αυτες οι ζενερ τι κωδικο γραφουν πανω τους?αμα ειναι 15 βολτ και συ μετρας 17 κατι δεν παει καλα,η εχοθνε βαλει αλλες ζενερ..

----------


## Makissat

μαλλον θα παει για πεταμα αυτος ο ενισχυτης δεν αξιζει απλα ελεγα αν ηταν τπτ απλο να τον επισκευαζα αλλα μαλλον θελει πεταμα :P

----------


## Danza

> μαλλον θα παει για πεταμα αυτος ο ενισχυτης δεν αξιζει απλα ελεγα αν ηταν τπτ απλο να τον επισκευαζα αλλα μαλλον θελει πεταμα :P


Μη με ξενερώνεις......... Δεν το βάζουμε κάτω τόσο εύκολα αλλιώς δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ  :Wink:

----------

